
What the Flow team has been up to - vicapow
https://medium.com/flow-type/what-the-flow-team-has-been-up-to-54239c62004f
======
fold_left
No word on if or how they plan to improve how they communicate with open
source contributors that I could notice, but they are clearly very busy.

~~~
Vinnl
Well, I think

> At the same time, the Flow team is also taking a closer look at our roadmap,
> and we will have more to share about this topic soon.

implies that they will be sharing more about, among others, that, soon.

~~~
fold_left
It's more telling and announcing _to_ outside contributors, rather than
asking, listening, discussing, and including them - two way communication This
is think was the main complaint, so I was surprised to see it left
unmentioned.

~~~
Vinnl
Sure, but I imagine that they're going to tell _to_ outside contributors how
they're going to improve their asking, listening, discussing and inclusion :)

~~~
fold_left
That's your prediction about what will happen in the future.

Leaving the Goalposts were they were, it holds that this did not happen in the
article we're discussing.

~~~
Vinnl
Of course, that's why I said _I think_. Indeed, it did not happen today, my
guess (again) would be to get this out the door and not make this post too
broad.

~~~
fold_left
Yeah that's all I was saying. They're just busy but I believe they'll get
there.

------
plurby
Rewriting everything.

~~~
hhanesand
For good reasons?

~~~
MBCook
It sounds like they hit a performance/feature wall on their original design.

